# cat eye



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, I think I have a problem..... I bought via internet a cat eye strada V3.... double wireless but now I think of it, with my cannondale SI hollogram crankset, I'M not sure if I can use the cadence magnet and sensor, do you think I can use that because the space between crank arm and chainstay is pretty thin????

thanks


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I had this issue with a Sigma on my Super, there wasnt enough space for the cadence sensor on the cranks. I had to return the computer, now Im still computerless. It looks like you need 3mm clearence http://www.cateye.com/sites/cateye/upload/manuals/en/CC-RD400DW_ENG%20v2.pdf

I like your Hollowgrams with the red C


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My mechanic used a round magnet and insert that into the back of crank arm never have a problem with sensor. You might want to take a look at the Cateye magnet,


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow:

I'm surprised to see such an issue. I ride with a Garmin Edge 705, which has an integrated speed/cadence sensor on my left chain stay. I don't have any problems with the speed or cadence. You can rotate the body of the sensor away or towards the crank arm and independently adjust the speed receiver arm. In fact, I use the Garmin magnet, whose magnet retainer is quite thick. 

Have you tried mounting it yet? I would first establish the cadence reception since it involves rotating the body of the sensor. Then adjust the free moving arm that reads the speed magnet off your rear wheel. I don't have any problems with either my 08 Super Six or my CAAD4 R800.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL,

Just bought the Edge 305 and plan to have the shop install it.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Zamboni:

I think you're going to like the Edge computer. I really like my 705 because it has a large display and allows me to monitor the all data fields that are most important to me. My only complaint is that it's fairly heavy and you will notice it in the handling of your bike. It's something to which after a a few rides you will get accustomed.

CHL


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I had the Garmin installed without a problem. However, I think that the speed sensor on the Garmin is the adjustable arm, where the cadence sensor is on the arm with the Cateye. I switched to the Polar CS600, and struggled a little bit with setup due to the tight clearance of the crank arm. One thing that helps is using, I think they're called rare earth magnets, from Radio Shack. They are tiny buttons for magnets that you can glue onto the crank arm. I gives you another couple of millimeters of room.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had mine stick on without using any glue the Cateye mag is really great for the sensor. 

CHL,

The edge 305 is much lighter than 705 and I have it setup on the wife's bike will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> My mechanic used a round magnet and insert that into the back of crank arm never have a problem with sensor. You might want to take a look at the Cateye magnet,



do you have a picture of your setup????


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Shotojs,

I will take some pix later today.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

shotojs78 said:


> do you have a picture of your setup????


Hope these pictures will answer your question.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

oh sorry, but you cant help me....because you dont have a bb30 crankset, you have enough space....


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I ran the same setup on sysmte six with si crank.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

God, that thing is ugly not to mention massive(the transmitter, not the bike)


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

finally.. now I have a super six and I had some problem with my caad9 with magnet (not enough space between crank arm and chainstay) but on the super six the space is bigger, no problem to put the magnet inside the crank arm... so the design is not the same 

it was the same on six 13, system six..


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Hope these pictures will answer your question.



Why do you have _two_ cadence sensors?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

One for Cateye( back up ) & other one is for Garmin.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

There are two simple fixes. On the caad 9 the chain stays are thick and I had the same prob. You can swing that sensor arm up instead of down and you should have plenty of room. 
Second, I unscrewed the magnet part off of a wheel magnet and stuck it in the crank arm at the pedal hole, giving me plenty of space (no zip ties or glue needed) to swing that arm back down against the chain stay.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Lil Dale said:


> God, that thing is ugly not to mention massive(the transmitter, not the bike)


Yea, I'll never understand why people want to defile such beautiful bikes with all those electonic doo-dads. They start to look like the car from back to the future.


----------

